# tai chi gui yuan nei gong



## ardo.ebe (Jun 18, 2018)

Real tai chi, do internal only.


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2018)

okie dokie...and.....


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 18, 2018)

Not sure I follow...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2018)

Me thinkest it may be a poorly done advertisement


----------



## mograph (Jun 18, 2018)

Nothing to see here. Mods! Delete this nothing burger!


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 19, 2018)

*Admin's Note:*

Posting gibberish isn't allowed.  This thread is closed.


----------

